# Buy all games at costco,



## Sonicslasher (Nov 30, 2007)

LIFETIME SATISFACTION GUARANTEE!

That means that if you buy a game from costco, beat it a year after, you can still return it.
Even if they change the policy after you buy the game, they still must honor the policy from the time period that the game was bought.


----------



## VVoltz (Nov 30, 2007)

Isn't that... dis honorable?
I mean, if you beat it, you are probably satisfied.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> Isn't that... dis honorable?
> I mean, if you beat it, you are probably satisfied.



It's completely dishonorable, but some people will do it anyway. I must admit even I find it GBAtempting.


----------



## science (Nov 30, 2007)

Not cool


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE(seja_8 @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> Not cool



We can't really judge the actions of others, we are, after all, a community of pirates.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(seja_8 @ Nov 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Not cool
> ...



there's no honor among thieves


----------



## VVoltz (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Nov 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(seja_8 @ Nov 30 2007 said:
> ...



Pirate != Thieve  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j/k really


----------



## jumpman17 (Nov 30, 2007)

These people make me sick.

On the back of Staples brand ink (which suck, but that's besides the point). It says that if for any reason you are not 100% satisfied, bring this product back for a full refund.

So this lady brings this ink cartridge back to return. She says she used it for about a month and then it stopped working. I said it was probably out of ink and she says, well, the back says this and I'm not 100% satisfied because it stopped working. I talk to the manager and he said to refund her money.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> These people make me sick.
> 
> On the back of Staples brand ink (which suck, but that's besides the point). It says that if for any reason you are not 100% satisfied, bring this product back for a full refund.
> 
> So this lady brings this ink cartridge back to return. She says she used it for about a month and then it stopped working. I said it was probably out of ink and she says, well, the back says this and I'm not 100% satisfied because it stopped working. I talk to the manager and he said to refund her money.



I believe Blockbuster has a similar policy. If you don't enjoy a movie, return it for a refund. I might actually be a bit too nice, because even when I've hated a movie, even if it didn't work due to being faulty, or anything like that... I still don't ask for my money back. Yup, far too nice.


----------



## lagman (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> These people make me sick.



Seconded.
But it's also fault of the companies and their stupid policies...meh.


----------



## Veho (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> I must admit even I find it *GBAtempting.*








  at the pun. I still can't decide if it's the worst pun ever or the most profound one (...ever). 

Lifetime satisfaction guarantee... "...if you are able to prove you really weren't satisfied. Through a series of tests. Including electrodes." 

"No, sir, I'm afraid you cannot return the game, our readings clearly state your satisfaction levels are above the legally prescribed minimum. Also, you salivate at the sound of a bell."


----------



## living-ghost (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> These people make me sick.
> 
> On the back of Staples brand ink (which suck, but that's besides the point). It says that if for any reason you are not 100% satisfied, bring this product back for a full refund.
> 
> So this lady brings this ink cartridge back to return. She says she used it for about a month and then it stopped working. I said it was probably out of ink and she says, well, the back says this and I'm not 100% satisfied because it stopped working. I talk to the manager and he said to refund her money.



You forgot about the fun you could have with staples replacement plans and accidental damage plans.

Every three years throw your laptop against the wall and get a new one.

Every year or two bring your printer back say your not satisfied with it and get a replacement.


----------



## jumpman17 (Nov 30, 2007)

Seems they have changed their policy just this March to stop people from doing this 2 years later.

http://zonkmimi.blogspot.com/2007/02/lifet...-guarantee.html


----------



## Banger (Nov 30, 2007)

Wow people these days.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Nov 30, 2007)

Well it's a decent scam and I honestly can't blame people.  Up until (as they were in the day) when Software Etc/Babbages and EB World/Planet X decided to be assholes and stopped the 7-10day 'trial' period for satisfaction people ever since have had to get creative.  In these days where reviews are bought and sold like that now going scandal with Gamespot, and people just ride the hype wagon instead of being honest so much it's hard to spend your money and know you'll get something good.  I got no beef with anyone using a system like that if the stores have those policies.  Hell I think it's nice some places still have an honest satisfaction policy now instead of the usual shit of sucker sucker like Gamestop does where you can pissed off like trade it back in for 15-20% of its real value.  Though, oddly, if it is used they'll still do that 7day junk...go figure.


----------



## Nero (Nov 30, 2007)

That is just wrong... At least it's a safer alternative to Pirating/Scamming.

Well.. I guess I couldn't say that's wrong, because I'm a pirate myself.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------

